# Usb server 4p

## Tender

Ciao a tutti,

è possibile far funzionare questo aggeggio collegandolo in rete con un PC Linux, Gentoo in particolare, per remotizzare le porte USB?

http://www.digicom.it/digisit/prodotti.nsf/itprodottiidx/UsbServer4P

Grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

credo ti convenga provare a vedere in giro se su internet qualcun'altro ha mai provato a far funzionare questo genere di dispositivi.

Diciamo che il leggere "Di semplicissima configurazione, con l'ausilio di una semplice ed intuitiva utility

Windows, USB Server 4P permette di accedere alle funzioni delle varie periferiche evitando sovrapposizioni o conflitti con altri utenti della rete." mi lascia assai dubbioso.

Se poi leggi il manuale, presente nella pagina da te linkata, vedrai che tutto funziona tramite un software proprietario, ergo la risposta pende sempre più verso il no, dato che non ho trovato scritto alcun riferimento alla/e tecnologie ed ai protocolli adottati da tale aggeggino

----------

